# Red/Orange single stem seedlings



## 45n5 (Jun 9, 2008)

These are easy to see now that the grass is brown. I come across one about every 20 paces or less in hay fields.

They are small orange/red looking tree seedlings I'm assuming.

If they are a tree worth anything I'll start digging more of them up. Thanks.










if you can't get an idea from this pic I can try and uplaod another view


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Do they have leaf/bud scars? Are buds/leaves alternate or opposite on the trees? 

Might be catalpa but without seeing one and being able to check the leaf/bud scars I can't be too sure.


----------



## 45n5 (Jun 9, 2008)

here's a little bit better picture, honestly i'm not sure about the scars, i've got an untrained eye

I'm guessing a red maple, but still not too sure


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

It is really hard to tell from those photos. Just a wild guess; Red Maple? Not summac, and I don't think Sycamore. Just guessing.


----------



## 45n5 (Jun 9, 2008)

thanks vicker i'm leaning towards red maple also now but not sure

i transplanted a handful for now


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Buds are opposite. Possibilities are: maple, ash, dogwood and buckeye. Sounds like Maple is the most likely.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

You'll know, when those buds open.


----------

